#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      3

## Esam

** 
[h= **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  				**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
				        :
 1.    				 				Heating.
 2.     				 				Chemical  				 				Treatment.
 3.     				 				Electrical  				 				Treatment.]2[/h] 				  				        :      				 				Heater   				 				Direct  				 				Heater   				 				Indirect  				 				Heater   				 				coil   				 				hot  				 				flue  				 				gases  				.          ( )  				            				        ( ). 
  				 				Free  				 				water   				 				(1-2)  				 				%  .
  				 				Wash   				 				Water    				 				Pump   				 				Suction    				 				Pump   				 				Discharge 				         				           				         				        				             				  .
   				 				Electric 				 				 				Transformer   				 				Dehydrator   				 				Desalter   				Produced  				Water  				Treatment.
   				 				Dehydrator   				Desalter  				   :
				  -   -   .
				            				           				             				.
				            				    . 

  :

[table]
[TR]
 						[TD="width: 206, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 206, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						  						 -  						        						
High salt content in the inlet crude[/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						 [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						  wash water[/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372, align: center"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 206, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						    						   .[/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  Interface [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  Desalter [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						 						 [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 206, align: center"] 						 [/TD]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  Interface [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						 						 						     						-   
						    -    						
[/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
 					[TR]
 						[TD="width: 372"] 						  [/TD]
 						[TD="align: right"] 						  [/TD]
 					[/TR]
[/table]
   Wash  				Water  				API  				 					[table]
[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172"] 							  							 							Minimum Water Ratio (Vol%)[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146"] 							  							 							Desalting Temp. (C)[/TD]
 							[TD] 							  							 							Crude Gravity API[/TD]
 						[/TR]


 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							2 - 4[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							110[/TD]
 							[TD="align: center"] 							 							> 40[/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							4 - 8[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							110[/TD]
 							[TD="align: center"] 							 							30 - 40[/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							4 - 7[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							120[/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							8 - 10[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							130[/TD]
 							[TD="align: center"] 							 							> 30[/TD]
 						[/TR]
 						[TR]
 							[TD="width: 172, align: center"] 							 							> 10[/TD]
 							[TD="width: 146, align: center"] 							 							140[/TD]
 						[/TR]
[/table]

[h=                                                           **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
        :
 1.     Heating.
 2.      Chemical   Treatment.
 3.      Electrical   Treatment.]2[/h]        :

                             Heater           Direct   Heater          Indirect   Heater              coil         hot   flue   gases .          ( )                    ( ).
            Free   water            (1-2)   %                                    .
                     Wash   Water                                      Pump   Suction        Pump   Discharge                                                 .
                 Electric    Transformer                                           Dehydrator                            Desalter              Produced  Water   Treatment.
         Dehydrator       Desalter    :
  -   -   .
                                 .
               . 

 :


 


 
 -        
       High  salt content  in  the  inlet  crude
 

        wash  water

 
 

 
 

 
     .
 

 

      Interface  
 

         Desalter  
 

 
      Interface  
 

 
    -      
    -   

 
 

 
 


       Wash Water      API 
Minimum Water Ratio (Vol%)
Desalting Temp. (C)
Crude Gravity API

2 - 4
110
> 40

4 - 8
110
30 - 40

4 - 7
120

8 - 10
130
> 30

> 10
140


See More:     3

----------

